# Raskelf toppers



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Hi Guys

I am thinking of getting a 2" Gold version double topper for the van, but can any one tell me if the MH show prices are better than their website prices?

On the website, I am looking at betwen £170-£210 depending if I have a cover or not, either way it will be money well spent as I suffer with back problems but if i can save a few quid in the process as well then I'll be even happier.

Tezza


----------



## twoofakind (Jun 24, 2009)

Definitely cheaper in somewhere like Dunelm Mill. Their version but very good. About £100.00


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Tezza

I went to the NEC in Feb determined to come back with a Raskelf Gold 2ins topper. Found their stand and tried out each different topper for comfort.

In the end the Silver 2ins topper proved more comfortable for me than the Gold one, and considerably more comfortable than the 1ins one.

I think what I'm trying to say is that if you get the chance to go to one of the shows you're more likely to end up with a topper that works best for you - I found the Gold one too firm, but that's just a matter of personal preference.

By the way, they threw in a free sheet as well. Overall, I'm delighted with the topper which is really, really comfortable (and I haven't noticed the excessive heat thingy which some people talke about with memory foam).


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi There

We purchased a Raskelf Gold topper with cover for our fixed bed in our motorhome - we were so pleased with the comfort and quality we bought another for the bed at home.

We find them really comfortable and they have certainly eased the "old backs creaks and groans" - a great investment. 

We would suggest you get a cover at the same time as some people say the topper on its' own can get hot - the cover seems to eliminate this. So far we have had no problem from getting too hot -even in France when the temperature was in the 30s Centigrade.

We would say go for it. But as others have said, shop around. There are other brands and suppliers. However, after doing some research and checking the feedback on this site etc went for the Raskelf and have no regrets. 

Good luck 

Cheers

David


----------

